# State jobs w/ no written test (pay)



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

For people who might know, state jobs like DMH/DPH Police and the like when the salary is listed as say 26k-35k, can you start anywhere in that range based on experience and the hiring person or must everyone start at step1? Also, does MA really think a cpo starting at 26k can survive? You'd think they'd start at least 32k and be somewhat competitive


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

You would think it would be higher. Everyone I know has taken one of those state positions with low pay, get sent through the spo academy, then find a higher paying job. Try living in NYC and their starting pay is 25K to start. It was an easy decision not to take that job.


----------

